# Which international school to choose for my kids



## Soundarleo (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello everyone 
I would be moving to Bangkok for work in May 2019, I am looking for some advice on where to enrol my kids who are 7 and 10 years old. My office is in Rama 9 and looking for a school which is hopefully around the same area or any residential area nearby. 
Looking forward to some advice from the forum. Thanks 
Sounarleo


----------

